# Jet-lag



## xebonyx

How can we express "I feel spacey because of jet-lag" in Palestinian Arabic and MSA? Thanks!


----------



## Josh_

Hmm.  I'm not sure how to express 'spacey'.  Maybe as متخدّر.  

I also am not sure of what 'jet lag' is in Arabic.  I have one dictionary that says تعب الطيران and another gives a definition of حالة عدم توازن بواسطة الطائرة.  

Maybe a basic sentence could be:

أنا متخدر من تعب الطيران.


----------



## ayed

You can say : 
*أنا منهك من وعثاء السفر*


----------



## Mahaodeh

I thought Jet-lag refers to the exhasting effects of time difference more than anything else; if so I'd try: أنا دائخ من تغيير التوقيت


----------



## djamal 2008

أنا مصروع بسبب فارق الأوقات


----------



## elroy

I would use مصطل ("mSaTTel") for "spacey" in Palestinian Arabic.

"Jet lag" is pretty tough to translate.  Maha is right in saying that it normally refers to time differences, so you could just say تغيير الوقت ("taghyiir il-wa2et"), and maybe add something like عشانني سافرت جديد ("3ashanni safaret ijdiid").  Otherwise, you could make a vague reference to traveling.

To sum up:
حاسس حالي مصطل من تغيير الوقت، عشانني سافرت جديد
(7aases 7aali mSaTTel min taghyiir il-wa2et, 3ashanni safaret jdiid.)

حاسس حالي مصطل من تعب السفر
(7aases 7aali mSaTTel min ta3ab is-safar)

حاسس حالي مصطل من السفر
(7aases 7aali mSaTTel min is-safar.)

The above would be used if the speaker is male.  If the speaker is female, "7aases 7aali mSaTTel" becomes '7aasse 7aali mSaTTle."


----------



## xebonyx

elroy said:


> I would use مصطل ("mSaTTel") for "spacey" in Palestinian Arabic.
> 
> "Jet lag" is pretty tough to translate. Maha is right in saying that it normally refers to time differences, so you could just say تغيير الوقت ("taghyiir il-wa2et"), and maybe add something like عشانني سافرت جديد ("3ashanni safaret ijdiid"). Otherwise, you could make a vague reference to traveling.
> 
> To sum up:
> حاسس حالي مصطل من تغيير الوقت، عشانني سافرت جديد
> (7aases 7aali mSaTTel min taghyiir il-wa2et, 3ashanni safaret jdiid.)
> 
> حاسس حالي مصطل من تعب السفر
> (7aases 7aali mSaTTel min ta3ab is-safar)
> 
> حاسس حالي مصطل من السفر
> (7aases 7aali mSaTTel min is-safar.)
> 
> The above would be used if the speaker is male. If the speaker is female, "7aases 7aali mSaTTel" becomes '7aasse 7aali mSaTTle."


 

So generally it can be used to express one's emotions:
7aases 7aali ta3baane shway il-yoom.

I kinda doubt it, but can you also use it to say what you _feel like_ doing?
7aases 7aali _bi-la3be_ kora.


----------



## elroy

xebonyx said:


> So generally it can be used to express one's emotions:
> 7aases 7aali ta3baane shway il-yoom.


 Yes, but it's either "*7aases *7aali *ta3baan*" or "*7aasse *7aali *ta3baane*" (gender agreement). 





> I kinda doubt it, but can you also use it to say what you _feel like_ doing?
> 7aases 7aali _bi-la3be_ kora.


 No, that would be "Jaay 3a-baali al3ab Taabe." ("Ball" is "Taabe" in PA.)

"Jaay 3a-baali" = I feel like


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> حاسس حالي مصطل من تغيير الوقت، عشانني سافرت جديد


Do you ever use لأنه to express "because" in contexts like this one? (i.e. when the subject of the clause that follows is the first or second person)


----------



## clevermizo

Sidjanga said:


> Do you ever use لأنه to express "because" in contexts like this one? (i.e. when the subject of the clause that follows is the first or second person)



To my knowledge عشان is the most idiomatic way to say "because" or "because of" in Palestinian Arabic, and that لانه is not used as much (لانه is used commonly in Syrian and Lebanese).


----------



## elroy

لأنه _is _used in Palestinian Arabic.  It's pronounced "li2anno" or "la2inno."  لأني is pronounced "la2inni."


----------



## scetis

I was wondering if there are any Egyptians out there who have used the expression 'jet lag' and could share it?


----------



## إسكندراني

No expression for jet lag in egyptian; I would say something like
أنا مدروخ من فرق التوقيت


----------



## لنـا

إسكندراني said:


> No expression for jet lag in egyptian; I would say something like
> أنا مدروخ من فرق التوقيت


 
مْدورخ ولا مَدروخ ?? , because we use "mdorekh" in Palestinian Arabic!


----------



## إسكندراني

mdarwakh مْدَرْوَخ


----------



## scetis

So instead of trying to translate all our idioms, which as you said, aren't used by Egyptians in this case, perhaps it's just best to say 
أنت مدروخ أو أنا تعبان/حرقان من السفر؟


----------



## إسكندراني

حرقان doesn't exist in Egyptian.
And 'jet lag' implies the time-difference is the problem, not the journey. We never even try to say that in Egyptian but if we wanted to we would say either السفر or فرق التوقيت - no need to try and conjure up a term for jet lag.


----------

